

Ask HN: Is Satoshi Nakamoto the new John Doe? - sirji

Is Satoshi Nakamoto the new John Doe?
======
dottrap
Nope. John Doe is most frequently used as a placeholder name often assigned by
a 3rd party. Satoshi Nakamoto is a self-ascribed name used for anonymous
speech.

-Publius

